# Backcountry Beauty



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Hiked into a pretty remote stretch of water on Saturday, caught some beautiful browns and the first cutt I've ever pulled from these waters. Just had an amazing time, the second "hike" of 2014. Hopefully the rest are as gorgeous as this one was. Blog post in the link!

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/05/gorgeous-backcountry-and-pretty-fish.html


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking us there. I enjoyed the trip immensely. 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ah, makes me want to get in the creek


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

dubob said:


> Thanks for taking us there. I enjoyed the trip immensely. 8)


I'm glad you enjoyed it! I love that creek, glad that I am able to share it with others.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Ah, makes me want to get in the creek


Creek fishing is fun, and this is my favorite time of year for it. Just after the runoff and the fish are still hungry


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup, the browns are pretty hungry right now, I managed about a dozen on Friday afternoon until I lost my lucky Jake's spinner.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, Spence. I'm glad to see good looking water in there. There were some people wondering whether it was full of clay or not with all the recent rain.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Yup, the browns are pretty hungry right now, I managed about a dozen on Friday afternoon until I lost my lucky Jake's spinner.


I wish I could have brought some browns to hand on Saturday! I had a couple decent ones on, just couldn't get em to shore.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

LOAH said:


> Nice, Spence. I'm glad to see good looking water in there. There were some people wondering whether it was full of clay or not with all the recent rain.


Thanks, man. Yeah, it seems to be doing just fine water wise. Stays basically the same all year round, which is awesome.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work, Spence. I've gotta get back on that water. It's been over 20 years since I've fished it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> I wish I could have brought some browns to hand on Saturday! I had a couple decent ones on, just couldn't get em to shore.


There were a couple that didn't swim away so we had them for lunch on Saturday, meat was actually nice and firm. I'm getting anxious for access to my favorite remote spots in the Uintas to open up for some real action.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice work, Spence. I've gotta get back on that water. It's been over 20 years since I've fished it.


Thanks man! Well hey, we should get out and hike back in there soon. I've had the best luck on that water during this time of year. And it's incredibly gorgeous right now, too.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> There were a couple that didn't swim away so we had them for lunch on Saturday, meat was actually nice and firm. I'm getting anxious for access to my favorite remote spots in the Uintas to open up for some real action.


Nice man. I had some really good tiger trout from Joe's Valley about a month or so ago. nice firm, dark red meat. Really good eating.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Gas prices gotta go back down so I can venture into the mountains more often. Nice report and some nice fish.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

